# Ft. Fisher & C. Beach 4x4 access



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what the charges are to access these beaches also hours for beach closure
Also I wonder if they offer the disabled any break.
Tks for any help
jjumper


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ft Fisher....$10 per day....$40 per year....buy the year pass

Carolina Beach aka Freeman Beach same as above.

Hours

Ft Fisher 24 hour access during fall winter and early spring,,,changes to about 7-7 in May or so. No camping (tent) allowed, No Alcohol (at least not visable,,,hint hint)

Carolina Beach---always 24 hours and is a mad house in the summer,,,just about anything goes


----------



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

*Hey Fireline*

Do you or anybody else know how I can get in touch with the people that run these beach access

Tks
Rick


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I cant bust this shiznit up and move it to the NC board but thats where we need it to go. Ask some questions there.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bam*



Fireline20 said:


> Ft Fisher....$10 per day....$40 per year....buy the year pass
> 
> Carolina Beach aka Freeman Beach same as above.
> 
> ...


Also, Not the same as above.

CB [Carolina Beach(North End)] is $50 bones a year now, and not closed at night anytime...But I would expect it in the near future.

Fort Fisher, (South End) $40 Bones (expect it to go up in 2010.) Closes March 15th to night driving. (We got to feed the foxes turtle eggs)

Passes on both ends run yearly. Buy the CB passes at Island Tackle and Hardware. (Now open with a huge expanded fishing section)
South end at the ranger station on the right as your going to the aquarium.


----------

